# Column Swirl with a Salt Bar (Thanks Amanda and NancyRogers)



## Jezzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks Amanda and NancyRogers for the inspiration! Great Tutorial Amanda! 







Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Jun 19, 2011)

You must be so pleased with that.  :wink:


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jun 19, 2011)

Stunning!!!!!!!!!!!!

Love the colour and the swirls!


----------



## NancyRogers (Jun 19, 2011)

Lovely!!  Now I have to try this in a log mold so thanks right back atcha!


----------



## Hazel (Jun 19, 2011)

Very pretty! I love the look and the colors. I really need to try this technique.


----------



## maya (Jun 19, 2011)

nice! thanks for sharing!


----------



## llineb (Jun 19, 2011)

That's just gorgeous!!!!!!!!


----------



## agriffin (Jun 19, 2011)

That is beautiful!  And a salt bar!   :shock:   I wouldn't be brave enough to have tried that!!!   Great job!


----------



## MsDee (Jun 19, 2011)

So Pretty!  Love the swirl.


----------



## holly99 (Jun 19, 2011)

Oh wow! That is so pretty!


----------



## Relle (Jun 20, 2011)

WOW, looks like you have 3 seperate sections going.


----------



## Elly (Jun 20, 2011)

Very pretty


----------



## soapbuddy (Jun 20, 2011)

Great job! Pretty swirls and color!


----------



## Lynnz (Jun 20, 2011)

Wowser love your saltbar!!!!!


----------



## saltydog (Jun 21, 2011)

Those are spectacular! Is that salt on the tops??


----------



## KnowWhat (Jun 21, 2011)

Thats the most beautiful salt bar I've seen.  You should be proud.


----------



## Jezzy (Jun 22, 2011)

saltydog said:
			
		

> Those are spectacular! Is that salt on the tops??



Yes, I took some pink himalayan salt and colored it the day before not sure what I was going to do with it. I thought it would be perfect for this soap. Although the colors didn't come out to great on the salt.

Thanks everyone... I will try this again for sure... Just have to remember to add waaaay to much water to my salt soap... 
 :wink:


----------



## craftgirl08 (Jun 24, 2011)

SUPER DUPER!!!!


----------



## tomara (Jun 24, 2011)

Absolutely Gorgeous!!


----------



## newbie (Jun 26, 2011)

Very cool pattern!! I couldn't have imagined what this technique would look like in a log mold, and to do it with a salt bar, WITH good suspension of salt, WITH great colors, and WITH beautifully cut bars.... you should be really proud!!


----------



## ewenique (Jun 29, 2011)

Beautiful purple!  The salt on top adds so much to the look.


----------

